# need to insure my car SORN 6months / driven 6months



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

bit of a strange one possibly, my R32 GTR is going to be used as a summer afternoon drive and not alot else. mainly as i cant afford the car anymore but will NOT sell her. ive spent too much on it already to give it away.

il be 22 when i next insure it, 4yrs NCB, 3k miles, basic mods etc but the car will be declared off the road for 6months of the year. 

does anyone know of any companies off the top of yer' heads that could offer me anything like this?

with Ad Flux currently


----------

